# Fantasy Books



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

Dresden Files by Jim Butcher. The friendship between Harry and Bob the Skull brings tears to my eyes.

To elaborate, it's sort of Chicago noir about a wizard running a detective agency, dealing with supernatural things, like troll kidnappings and fairy mischief. He's an advisor to the Chicago police on various unexplainable shit that goes on.


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

_*Harry Potter*

Hunger Games _Trilogy

Cornelia Funke's _Inkheart_ Trilogy

Philip Pullman's _His Dark Materials _Trilogy 

Stephenie Meyer's _The Host_ (800x better than Twilight)

Tolkien's _The Children of Hurin,_ if you like LotR

Dennis McKiernan's _Iron Tower_ Trilogy

Brian Jacques' _Redwall _series

Stephen King's _The Green Mile _(not very fantasy, but the friendship between the two main characters is really good)
_
I, Iago: A Novel_ by Nicole Galland (an _amazing _retelling of the story of Othello that has several great relationships)

Anne Rice's _Interview With the Vampire_

_The Silmarillion_ also has some great friendships if you're interested in that type of book


----------



## Hrothgarsdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Mistborn trilogy and Elantris by Brandon Sanderson
As mentioned, Wheel of Time


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hrothgarsdad said:


> Mistborn trilogy and Elantris by Brandon Sanderson
> As mentioned, Wheel of Time


Damn, I love Brandon Sanderson. 

I hope you've read The Way of Kings.


----------



## Hrothgarsdad (Mar 29, 2012)

nordlund63 said:


> Damn, I love Brandon Sanderson.
> 
> I hope you've read The Way of Kings.


I recently started - looking forward to more.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

WIPerspective said:


> You are never too old to read fantasy/fairy tales.



Indeed. :happy:


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

WIPerspective said:


> You are never too old to read fantasy/fairy tales.


I love fantasy (and science fiction). Here's a quote that I came across today. It seems pertinent. 
“Fiction seems to be more effective at changing beliefs than nonfiction, which is designed to persuade through argument and evidence. Studies show that when we read nonfiction, we read with our shields up. We are critical and skeptical. But when we are absorbed in a story, we drop our intellectual guard. We are moved emotionally, and this seems to make us rubbery and easy to shape.”

—
“Why fiction is good for you” in _The Boston Globe_


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

Raymond E. Feist's books on the Riftwar universe.


----------



## Rocksteady (Jul 26, 2012)

The Matthew Swift Series by Kate Griffin is pretty good. It is an urban fantasy series that is based in London, England. At the moment there are only 4 books out. A Madness of Angels, The Midnight Mayor, The Neon Court and The Minority Council.


----------

